
Another tool in the "offline webapps" set: Google Gears - inklesspen
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/05/30/google-gears-lets-developers-take-apps-offline/
======
inklesspen
It looks minimalistic compared to things like Apollo or Slingshot, but maybe
the minimalistic approach combined with the Google brand will be a winner.

------
gibsonf1
This sounds like a great idea - allowing the user to work offline with
effectively the same application as the online version if I understand what
they are doing correctly. Then syncing of the data once online again. The key
downside of using online apps is: what do you do when you're offline and need
to work. Could this be the beginning of the solution?

------
Tichy
Does anybody know if Gears contains spyware? I expect that it doesn't, but I
don't really trust Google. I would never install the Google toolbar, so if I
ask my users to install Gears, I would have to be sure that it is spyware
free. It being Open Source might be helpful to avoid that problem, though.

